# Coffee: just what the doctor ordered!?



## Cruentus (Oct 1, 2007)

As it turns out, Coffee does more good then harm. This is good news, as I am an avid coffee drinker! :caffeine:http://men.webmd.com/features/coffee-new-health-food?page=1


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> As it turns out, Coffee does more good then harm. This is good news, as I am an avid coffee drinker! :caffeine:http://men.webmd.com/features/coffee-new-health-food?page=1


 
I do not drink coffee but Dr. Pepper is always on my list.


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never drunk coffee except by accident. I can't stand the stuff (although my wife drinks it and I really like _making_ it for her, as I'm really crazy about the bouquetno other word for it!of really good coffee beans freshly ground). But I've been very happy, on behalf of my coffee-addicted friends (i.e., most of them) to hear the good news that's been coming in over the past few years after the grim pronouncements about coffee damaging the cardiovascular system (compromised data, it turns out, and based mostly on brewing methods that almost no one uses anymore). It's like with winehow often does it turn out that something so many people like is actually good for them? So when it does happen like that, it's a cause for celebrationjust goes to show that sometimes what you enjoy _can_ be virtuous!


----------



## grydth (Oct 1, 2007)

Coffee is like gasoline - smells nice but should not be consumed.

I much prefer Jolt.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I happen to love coffee so...lucky me!


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 2, 2007)

I love coffee.  Couldn't love it more.  If I did, I would have to organize a religion around it.  Unfortunately, I'm unable to grow wild hair like the rasta guys do, so that's right out.  But I still love it.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 2, 2007)

Coffee, diet, the environment, economics....when what the "experts" tell us changes 180 degrees every 5-10 years I dont know who or what to believe anymore.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 2, 2007)

well I love the smell, and if it's brewed well, I love a good cup, but it really wreaks havoc with my digestive system so I've finally pushed away from it.  I may drink it from time to time again, but I've really got to keep my consumption very low or else I suffer for it, and I've never been a heavy drinker.  One cup a day, if I drink it every day, is too much for me.  It's not a caffeine issue, but something else about coffee.  It just wrecks my intestines.

I haven't had a cup in close to 3 months now.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 2, 2007)

I've tried quitting coffee more times than I can count.  Unfortunately I work a lot of night shifts, and when it gets to be 3am and you're forced to stay awake, it works!​


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a huge coffee drinker and have been since I was 8 years old, yes, 8 years old.  It was my way back then of trying to fit in with the older folks that I was surrounded by.  Once in the Corps my addiction didn't slow any and now that I drive a truck for a living I sometimes think that I'd be better off getting an IV bottle and just taking my coffee intra-venously.


----------



## MAFHonolulu (Oct 2, 2007)

Coffee can be great to drink as a treat, but I generally avoid having it too often.  I would drive me NUTS to be hooked on caffeine like some of my friends and family are.  I figure if I can't go a week without an unnecessary substance without feeling ill in some way, I've got a problem!  Thus, coffee remains only an occasional dessert item on my menu.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the smell of coffee, but I've never liked the flavor; I can drink coffee if it has enough sweetener and milk in it... but why drink something I have to doctor that much?  I'll stick with water and milk, and maybe a can of Diet Coke or a mug of hot tea (depends on the weather) when I really need caffeine.


----------



## searcher (Oct 2, 2007)

Before you go and start the coffee craze you might want to look up two substances that are found in coffee: oxylates and phytates.   They may have you rethinking the consumption of said substance.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out having to put a ton of splenda or sweetner or even hot chocolate and cream in my coffee; but that was because I was used to drinking office swill or something similar. Even at coffee houses, it was always a mocha or something of the sort. Then a few years ago at a Panara bread, they had some fresh stuff on and it smelled so good. My friend was like, "your really should try it black and try to savor the natural flavors."

So I did, and surprisingly, it was kind of good. I didn't drink coffee much back then, but every now and again I would do it black if it was from a good coffee house.

Then, one day on a weekend, I caught a talk radio show while driving called "coffee talk." These were coffee afficionado's who basically talked about coffee for an hour; how to brew it, different types of beans, different blends, and so forth. And they made it sound SOOO terrific. 

They way they got into it reminded me of Cigars (of which I enjoy also). Smoking Cigars isn't like smoking cigerretes. Your not just trying to serve an addiction or habit. Cigar smoking for me can only be described as a "zen-like" experience. To the non-cigar smoker, there is no real understanding of the difference between a party store grenadier and a Padron Anniversario. It all smells and tastes unpleasent. But to someone who is really into it, you really begin to taste the suttle differences in blends, and the smoke is actually very clean (compared to cigarettes), and they put you in a particular contemplative mind state. Really Cigars are a whole experience to be enjoyed for the afficionado, not something done out of addiction or habit.

After hearing that show, I realized that coffee was the same way for those who were on the air. So I started getting into it. I started with the pre-ground stuff. Then, last year my mom got me the "bullet" kitchen blender set for Xmas; perfect for grinding coffee. Now I grind my own coffee fresh daily. And let me tell you, there is a big difference between grinding your own blends and really tasting the suttle flavors and drinking instant or office swill.

And man, do I love it. Coffee for me is also very zenlike, and healthy for my mind at least. I don't drink it out of habit or addiction, and I generally don't "need" my coffee fix every morning. I drink it anytime of day, really, or I go without some days. It's nice to know that it might be healthy for the body too.

Cheers to coffee! :cheers:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2007)

searcher said:


> Before you go and start the coffee craze you might want to look up two substances that are found in coffee: oxylates and phytates. They may have you rethinking the consumption of said substance.



You know what also contains the more oxylates then coffee? Spinach. That's right...Spinach! No wonder Popeye died from osteoporosis... 

But, I read that getting enough Calcium and Vitamin D would counteract the effects of the said substances. 

There are a lot of things in the generally healthy foods we eat that are "unhealthy," but moderation and a balanced diet counteracts the effects...


----------



## Decker (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, "moderation" is the key word these days...

I like coffee, but I don't like the way caffeine screws around with my system.

If only they'd find some more health benefits of beer, hehe.


----------

